

The Conscience of a Hacker (1986) - cx42net
http://phrack.org/issues/7/3.html

======
jokoon
> You bet your ass we're all alike... we've been spoon-fed baby food at school
> when we hungered for steak...

I can really relate to that. I also think I failed at school because it was
boring and I would not learn anything, except in math and physics. But if you
dare say that, everybody tells you you're pretentious and that your scores
don't match your intelligence. Tests bore me so much I don't even try to
answer the questions. I also can't stand working under pressure.

In the end, it alienates the smartest, they fail at school, but to be fair,
school is just part of modern civilization, its purpose is just to lift the
masses from ignorance, not to give a better opportunity for the more capable.

It's true there are classes for more capable students, but I never saw the
color of it. Also, higher education seems to work in the same baby-feeding
mechanisms.

~~~
cx42net
The main objective of school is not to improve one's knowledge but to raise
everyone at the same level of knowledge, an average knowledge.

Other type of educations, like Montessori's are better but often more
expensive, attracting elite people with a very different point of view and
background education.

